# Teething - agitated?? Appetite loss, biting, etc.



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello
Since Fidget started teething about 3 weeks ago we noticed several changes in her behavior. Is this normal? I've noticed her appetite has gone down a bit, she doesn't want to eat as much. She whines a lot, everything seems to 'frustrate' her. Whines at her toys, whines at us for everything (I want up, I want you to play with me, I want attention, I want I want I want...) She especially whines when chewing on her toys as I think it hurts her teeth. She also *tries* to disobey more often, but I think that's age, not tooth-related 

Biting and chewing has made a comeback. She tries to play-bite a lot more now. Of course, we don't let her get away with it. She chews on her feet. A lot. I stop her when I notice her doing it.

She just seems...agitated.

I think she's nearly done, lost all of the front ones and (I think) all the molars, just has to lose the last 3 canines now.


----------



## Conard10 (Sep 25, 2010)

I think that behavior is really common for that age and for the teething. Rudy seemed less interested in her food when she was teething so we soaked it in warm water...that helped. We also got wash clothes damp and froze them...chewing on those seemed to help too. Oh and we stuffed kongs with yogurt and froze those.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep! It sounds like teething behavior! Think of infants who are teething, they cry more and are generally cranky! 
Conrad has good suggestions, the frozen washcloths, and frozen kongs are great. We used peanut butter in our frozen kongs. Also, you can put an ice cube in their water. Our puppies liked to carry an ice cube around and lick on it when they were teething.


----------



## crazy5 (Dec 17, 2010)

Great advise above but I also use to use a kong, fill it and frooze it, the dogs loved it! As far as going after the feet do you think it my be a possible allergy to food? I don't remember but one dog I had going after her feet and it turned out to be a food allergy.


----------

